
Does such a thing like a standalone compiler for c++ exist? - rocketmaster
I&#x27;m relatively new to programming, and I&#x27;ve been hitting a few walls trying to get IDEs to work.<p>Any help you be really awesome.<p>I&#x27;ve got a windows 7 system and an outdated Linux mint laptop, I think it&#x27;s 15.
======
ahoka
Your options are clang, gcc and visual studio; these are modern (supporting
latest standards) and maintained. For windows, visual studio community is a
no-brainer.

~~~
rocketmaster
Hey man, thanks for the solid advice.

------
vram22
The 5.5 version of the Borland C++ compiler was free for quite a while (after
they went on to higher versions). Not sure of current status. A web search may
find it.

I've built (as in compiled from source, I don't mean written, in this case)
some products that had BCC as a compiler that could be used, instead of VC++.
E.g. wxPython, IIRC.

Edit: A google search for "free borland c++ compiler" shows some hits. Need to
check them out.

~~~
ahoka
Borland C++ is long obsolete.

------
malux85
Have you tried CLion? I know you're not asking for an IDE, but CLion comes
bundled with its own compiler, and theres basically zero setup required.

If you're still getting stuck, and would like some help, email me (my email is
in my profile)

I would be happy to jump on a skype screen-share with you, and help you get
setup.

------
Tomte
gcc, clang, Open Watcom, many more.

~~~
rocketmaster
Cool, is there a list somewhere?

~~~
soulbadguy
[https://isocpp.org/get-started](https://isocpp.org/get-started) is a list of
some C++ compiler. I would still stick to either g++ or clang++ on linux, and
visual studio on windows.

